# Your career advise to army veteran



## ArmyEngineer (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello all,

I am in process of transitioning from the army to the civilian workplace. I served for 4 years and started my service a year after graduate school. In summary:

-Passed PhD Qualifying Examination in EE (Focus: Wireless Communications).

-MSEE from good state school (3.75+) with tuition waiver and stipend scholarship.

-BSEE from good state school (Dean's list).

-Passed the FE Exam while serving in the army.

-Have one conference publication.

-Worked in electronics and precision instruments while in the army and received a couple of awards.

-Possess security clearances.

What kind of companies or federal agencies would you recommend I apply to? What are my chances of gaining employment in the engineering field given I was serving in the military for the last four years?

Any input of any kind or advice is greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## frazil (Aug 11, 2012)

How about one of the army research labs? I'm sure hiring is very tight right now but it sounds like a good fit.


----------



## Blak (Aug 11, 2012)

You do not mention if you were enlisted or an officer. Looking at your education and time in the service that you must be either a LT or Capt in the army. There are recruiting companies that search for military officers who are leaving the service. There is a demand for those leadership skills gained at the young age by many fortune 500 companies. With your leadership skills, engineering degree, and clearance you are in high demand. Contact a few junior military officer (JMO) recruiter such as Bradley-Morris, etc. You will have multiple job offers in no time.


----------



## benbo (Aug 11, 2012)

Lots of places would probably be glad to hire you.

Starting with military contractors like Raytheon, Boeing, Loral, etc.

Beyond that any electronics company that deals with communications - Qualcomm comes ot mind but there are many.


----------



## ArmyEngineer (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for your responses. I actually served enlisted since I did not have my citizenship at the time of entering the service. I do have my citizenship now.

Do companies like Qualcomm like to hire veterans? My concern is that although I have been continuously working on electronics maintenance, my work experience in engineering specifically has been limited due to the military service for the last 3.5-4 years. Will that be an issue?


----------



## Peele1 (Aug 12, 2012)

With military experience, a security clearance, EE degrees, your chances are about 99% of a good job, though it may not be geographically where you want it. Try any government contractor or government agency.


----------



## solomonb (Aug 12, 2012)

Army Dude-- You have a rich, robust background! You can be proud of your service to our country and what you have achieved. As is cited above, there are many govt contractors that will find your skills to be very usable. If you have an active security clearance, you are in even better shape.

Turn this around-- What do YOU want to do? WHERE do you want to do it? ONce you answer those questions, then the geography and companies fall into place. If you are willing to move/travel/relocate, then you are absolutely golden-- there are many opportunities. I would not be hemmed in on either the West Coast/east Coast-- I would see where the opportunitie are for what you know, can do and then go from there--not the other way around.

I would construct a matrix of what you like to do, what you are good at doing, what you don't like to do, what you are not good at doing, etc. There are many veteran hiring organizations that will help you. I would suggest a book by Carl Savino, a West Point graduate who helps junior officers transition from the military to the corporate world. If I recall correctly, the name of the book is "From Blue to Grey". You can google Savino and find it. The book focuses on company grade officers, however, don't be scared, the principles are all the same. There are many veteran hiring fairs that are looking for an individual like you-- I will be surprised if you don't have a good job, soon!

Good Luck!


----------



## rktman (Aug 17, 2012)

A college friend of mine joined a Defense Contractor and they specialize in recruiting former service members. Sorry, can't remember their name at the moment..


----------



## ArmyEngineer (Aug 17, 2012)

Solomonb thank you for the detailed and helpful answer. Thankfully, my clearances are still valid and will be so for another 6 years. I am really open to any location, including outside the US.

The only issue I have with contractors is that, in my understanding, the contracts are only valid for a year or two. I want a job where I can work for some time, if possible. Most army career fairs have contractors that are offering immediate positions to go downrange (Afghanistan, Iraq) for a year or so. Although they pay handsomely for that year, I feel it does not help in career development as an engineer.

I recently found out that Intel has a veterans hiring initiative. That is a company I regard very highly. Hoping Qualcomm, Lockheed or Boeing have one too.

Any recommendations or advise you gals/guys have is deeply appreciated.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2012)

It sounds like you have quite a resume.

If year to year contracts are not your thing, have you thought about going to work for a wireless provider (you mentioned a focus in wireless comm)?

Verizon, AT&amp;T, Sprint, etc.

I imagine the combination of your strong grades plus military experience would make you a desirable candidate.


----------

